# Colchester 300 Hydraulic Tracing Attachment



## GarageGuy (Dec 24, 2016)

I ran across someone who has what I think is a Colchester 300 hydraulic tracer attachment.  It looks like the same power head that Keith Fenner shows in one of his videos called "Trace It" (



).  

It won't fit my machine so I can't use it, but this could be cool (and inexpensive) for someone who can.  He has the hydraulic pump/power unit, hydraulic power head, an additional hydraulic Clausing-Atlas compound, and an additional hydraulic turret head.  There are some smaller brackets that appear to be missing, but I think they could be fabricated.  He said these parts were originally mounted and used on his 14" Logan lathe.  He would let them all go for $500.  Seems too cool to risk it being scrapped or lost.  I took some photos to try to identify it.  Someone who will use it deserves to have this!

GG


----------



## Rootpass (Dec 24, 2016)

I'd like it! Can you message me?
Thanks,
Todd


----------



## jpfabricator (Dec 25, 2016)

Oh man! I love to have that. It looks like I'm too late.
If for some reason Rootpass passes, put me in the hat.


Sent from somwhere in east Texas by Jake!


----------



## Rootpass (Dec 25, 2016)

I'm out JP. Grab it!!


----------



## GarageGuy (Dec 25, 2016)

jpfabricator said:


> Oh man! I love to have that. It looks like I'm too late.
> If for some reason Rootpass passes, put me in the hat.



Yes, it's available!  PM me and I can help to arrange it.

GG


----------



## GarageGuy (Dec 26, 2016)

Jake took a pass, too.  It is located in Cary IL 60013, and is quite heavy.  A local pick-up would be the best bet.  If anyone is interested, let me know.

Thanks,

GG


----------

